# 5/6 flounder



## Fish Xpress (Apr 18, 2008)

Went to Perdido on 5/6, water was smooth. Stuck a few flounder. Ended up with 14 flounder and 2mullet.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Now those lights look pretty serious! If all of the flatties were that size, that'd really be sweet! But, I'd settle for them being in the slot! Great job guys! That has to be a bright set up you've got there!


----------



## Fish Xpress (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks, I'm real happy with the light setup I have. I used to run halos but I like the hps lights alot better.


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

Whats the difference like between halos and HPS?

I'm curious about a genny to run big lights but have nightmares about electrocution.

Are you using some sort of GFI or just take pains to see all stays dry?


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

Oh yeah, nice fish and great head shot!!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice mess of flatties :clap


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice Head Shot!


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey them there flatties looks like they came out of my honey hole. And to think...I was gonna kill that big'un the next time I wentoke


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

good fish. I like your boat as well. I have a lesser Xpress. Yours looks like it will scoot.


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

> *PaleRed (5/8/2008)*good fish. I like your boat as well. I have a lesser Xpress. Yours looks like it will scoot.


It actually will haul azz..I've stuck fish out of it with him and it's a fine set up.


----------



## Fish Xpress (Apr 18, 2008)

2112- The difference in the halos and the hps is this

halos- white light,more wattage , bulbs blow easier, cost less ,penetrates more in clear water

hps - amber light , less wattage more amperage ,takes a few minutes to get to full power , I have not blown a bulb yet , penetrates muddy or colored water better

I run all my cords out of the way and don't let them stand in water , been using a genny for about 5 yrs now. So far no problems.

Reel Twiztid- Here are some more from your '' honey hole '' from last weekend.


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

can you get hps light bulbs to fit the halos lights and where do you get them?????


----------



## waterboy6921 (Apr 7, 2008)

NO HPS.will not work in a halogen light.


----------



## new wave archery (May 2, 2008)

congrats man on those nice fish. so you do like the hps better huh. i knew you would. do you still like your deck and having no more problems i hope.. but when you get some time id like to take you out on my boat to see if you like my new metal halidesim running. there putting out right at 65,000 lumens. plus my 8 350 ultra halos i special ordered thesenew m/hbulbs from a friends shop and they are sweet. plus you havent seen the boat since i put it together. see you out there. mike


----------



## Fish Xpress (Apr 18, 2008)

I like this platform better than the old one. I've not had any more problems out of it . Ya'll did a great job on it . I'm ready to check out the metal halides and your rig in person. Can you use metal halide bulbs in the hps socket


----------



## dc2 (Apr 1, 2008)

Shane who built the railing for you and when are we going out. 

Daniel


----------

